# Sharing some pictures from Xian, China



## davet4 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just sharing some pictures from Xian, China. They would look better if there was some blue sky but that is a rare event here. These are straight from the camera no adjustments...the leaves were really that bright yellow


----------

